# Wire, Plyers and the will to Dominate!



## Fyrja (Nov 10, 2010)

To dominate the wire that is.   

When I'm not anxiously awaiting my soap making supplies for my first batch one of my other hobbies is jewelry making.

This is the necklace that I am wearing today.  I made it out of silk, argentium silver (I make all my jump rings and clasps), snowflake obsidian, white fresh water pearls, dalmation jasper, hematite, seashell chips, and the pendent is polished abalone.

The picture doesn't really do it justice, as I just sort of plopped it down on my desk and took it, and this camera takes really blurry photos for some reason :-(.  I'll post more jewelry pictures soon!  :-D


----------



## glenolam (Nov 10, 2010)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks!  :-D


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 10, 2010)

Love it.  This is something I would choose/buy/wear.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 11, 2010)

Very pretty!  Does your camera have a macro setting (it usually has a flower symbol)?  This let's you take close up/non blurry pictures.


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if it does or not.  It's a cheapie camera I just bought so I am still learning its functions.  I will definitely check though!  I should have more jewelry pictures soon though.  Just a matter of deciding which pieces to photograph.  :-D


----------



## Fyrja (Nov 19, 2010)

Found these pictures of a cuff bracelet I made for my mother in law.  Again, crappy photo quality but you get the general idea.

It's made of Argentium Silver, Amazonite, and Blue Quartz.  I thought it came out quite pretty and she was pleased.


----------

